# Belgium Eerste Klasse football 17-18 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2009)

17 Oct 17:00 Zulte-Waregem v Germinal  1.90 3.30 3.80 +21  
17 Oct 19:00 Anderlecht v Charleroi  1.28 5.00 9.00 +21  
17 Oct 19:00 Excelsior Mouscron v St.-Truidense  2.75 3.25 2.40 +21  
17 Oct 19:00 KV Kortrijk v Roeselare  1.66 3.40 5.00 +21  
17 Oct 19:00 Lokeren v Cercle Brugge  2.10 3.20 3.30 +21  
17 Oct 19:00 Westerlo v Standard Liege  5.50 3.50 1.60 +21  
18 Oct 17:00 Genk v KV Mechelen  1.85 3.30 4.00 +21  
18 Oct 19:30 Club Brugge v Gent  1.60 3.50 5.50


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 15, 2009)

Westerlo takes on Standard Liege at the 11th Round of the Belgium Jupiter League. Westerlo doesn't show any signs of ressurrection, so far they are only 2 points from the the last team that goes into second league. The guests are just 1 point away from 1st place. 
Westerlo has 6 losses out of 10 matches. Dreadful performance. So far at home they have only 1 win. 
Standard plays in the Champions league, nearly won against Arsenal. It's clear that the they are from another league(or at lest for Westerlo). Nice 1.65 odds at some bookmakers.


The other match that I will look closely is Club Brugge v Gent. The leader Brugge takes on Gent(in crisis). In the last match of the Belgium Jupiter league Brugge won 4-2 against one of the chasers Anderlecht. Brugge is playing in the Liga Europa. Lost against the winner of the trophy last year and drew against Touluse. The guests are 6th but they probably wont keept it for long, the team doesnt have a win from 4 matches(2 draws and 2 losses). Since 1995 Brugge wins at home against Gent easily. I expect the higher class of Brugge to be enough for a win.


----------

